# Bill and Jalen's 2013 Lakers Preview



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)




----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

The backlash Jim Buss is getting reminds me of the backlash Kupchak got for years after he took over for Jerry West.

Wasn't Jim's decision to fire Mike Brown early, I think elder Buss pushed Pringles, and I don't blame really anyone Laker for Dwight leaving. He hasn't taken on any crippling deals and he's been shrewd with little resources the Lakers have had. I guess we'll see this offseason how good of an owner he is.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

It'll be an interesting year in Lakerland. I predict that Pau has a nice comeback-style season and Kobe goes into full on F-you mode after the all-star break to sneak them into the playoffs, but they'll be out in the first round again.

Off-topic, but who else is surprised we haven't seen the Bucks in these rankings yet?


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

I don't think the bucks are as bad as the Lakers.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

But I think you could argue that Cleveland and/or Washington could be better then both the Lakers and the Bucks (if, of course, they're at full-strength).


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Nice to hear people talk about the Lakers without sugar coating things.

That team is a nightmare right now.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

BobStackhouse42 said:


> I don't think the bucks are as bad as the Lakers.


I sure as hell do and would bet money on it. Is sanders better than pau? Mayo better than Kobe? Who else do they have? Illyasova?

Unless pau, Nash and Kobe all play under 65 games. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> I sure as hell do and would bet money on it. Is sanders better than pau? Mayo better than Kobe? Who else do they have? Illyasova?
> 
> Unless pau, Nash and Kobe all play under 65 games.
> 
> ...


Ilyasova, Knight, Henson, Puchulia, Neal. All better than anyone on the Lakers outside of Kobe, Pau and Nash.

The Lakers have 3 good players, and the rest of the team is absolute garbage. Not to mention no one knows how strong Nash or Kobe are coming back this year.

I'm not trying to be a dick, but you should be a little more realistic.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Let's bet money then.

You said Zaza, Henson and Gary Neal were better than Chris kaman and nick young. That's all I need to say and your agenda is obvious.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Let's bet money then.
> 
> You said Zaza, Henson and Gary Neal were better than Chris kaman and nick young. That's all I need to say and your agenda is obvious.


Kaman got 10 and 6 last year on Dallas. Hes clearly on his downswing. Are you expecting big numbers from him this year? Because I don't really think hes much of a step over Pachulia at this point. 

Also, Gary Neal has proven to be an important piece on a winner. Young has proven to be a me first chucker on loser teams, who wilts when he plays for teams that actually compete. So either Nick Young gets his and the Lakers suck, or he gets limited minutes and limited stats if the Lakers somehow manage to be good. Take your pick. 

You realize Nick Young averaged one more point a game to Gary Neal last year right? 


Trying to say I have an agenda is funny. I've spent years defending Kobe and the Lakers (minus Dwight and Bynum) to the Heat lovers on the board. You just need to deal in reality Jamel. You keep getting all mean and bitchy when people bring up the fact your team is currently built like a bottom feeder. 


They look like shit man. Deal with it.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

And yea, obviously I'll bet you money if you want.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're not going to be very good but I don't think we're going to be as bad as people are saying, either. I'm thinking 7-8 seed. We will not be 12th like the ESPN "experts" say.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Basel said:


> We're not going to be very good but I don't think we're going to be as bad as people are saying, either. I'm thinking 7-8 seed. We will not be 12th like the ESPN "experts" say.


I wonder if you were putting quotations around the word "experts" last year when they picked you as a top 3 team and probable title contender.

Your team is no good. The bench is absolute trash, I don't think anyone is willing to argue that, or at least I hope they aren't. Your only hope at winning any games comes from Kobe and/or Nash coming back strong.

To me Nash will have a a few games, but the guy is pretty much done, or so it looked last season anyways.

With Kobe who knows. I want to count him out but he thrives on proving people wrong. He may well come back and fight for the scoring title. Even if he does though, if Kobes getting 30 are the Lakers winning that many games next year? I don't see it.

That leaves Pau, who I believe will blow up and return to the 20/10 realm. He could possibly lead you into the playoffs, but its a long shot in my books. If you had any other help on the team it would be different, but outside of the 3 players mentioned you have garbage. Chris Kaman and Nick Young are being mentioned as big name guys? That's f'ing terrible. 

You guys are used to winning. I get it. It doesn't make you a bad fan to realize when your team is garbage though. And it is just that, one of the worst teams in the league. Kobe and Pau will keep them from a record that represents that, but it doesn't take away from the reality.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I thought it was stupid then, too. Nobody is an expert which is why it's in quotes. Just like the Lakers weren't as good as everyone thought last year, I don't think they'll be as bad as everyone thinks they will be this year. 

That doesn't mean I'm saying they won't be bad (7-8 seed isn't very good, in my opinon). But what teams out west do you think make the playoffs that wouldn't allow the Lakers to do so?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Basel said:


> I thought it was stupid then, too. Nobody is an expert which is why it's in quotes. Just like the Lakers weren't as good as everyone thought last year, I don't think they'll be as bad as everyone thinks they will be this year.
> 
> That doesn't mean I'm saying they won't be bad (7-8 seed isn't very good, in my opinon). But what teams out west do you think make the playoffs that wouldn't allow the Lakers to do so?


There are good arguments for a few teams who didn't make the playoffs last year that could steal LA's spot. You can't argue that.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

R-Star said:


> There are good arguments for a few teams who didn't make the playoffs last year that could steal LA's spot. You can't argue that.


I didn't say there weren't. I just want you to tell me who you believe gets those spots? Portland? Dallas?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Basel said:


> I didn't say there weren't. I just want you to tell me who you believe gets those spots? Portland? Dallas?


Portland. 

Minnesota. 

And yea, maybe even Dallas, although I see them on the same tier as the Lakers, not better.

There's one spot in the playoffs open as far as I'm concerned. I don't see any of the other 7 teams who made the playoffs last year as being worse than the Lakers.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm not seeing it with Portland. They'll have to prove me wrong. Everyone is high on them going into this season but I'm not.

Minnesota has a legit chance if they can ever stay healthy. Huge if. 

I think Dallas has a good chance if Dirk stays injury free. Last year was rough for him overall but supposedly he's ready to go this season. It all starts with him. And I actually think Monta Ellis going there was a good signing. 

The Lakers' season hinges on them being healthy, too, but unlike Minnesota, they don't really have a history of played who are plagued by injuries. I think Kobe, Nash and Gasol all come back strong and while the bench isn't good, it's actually probably better than last year's, which was a complete and utter joke.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Basel said:


> I'm not seeing it with Portland. They'll have to prove me wrong. Everyone is high on them going into this season but I'm not.
> 
> Minnesota has a legit chance if they can ever stay healthy. Huge if.
> 
> ...


Nash missed 32 games last year. Age 39. 
Kobe is coming off a major injury. Age 35. Entering his 34th year in the NBA.
Gasol missed 33 last year. 

I mean this is what I'm talking about when I say you aren't dealing in reality here.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Nash missed 32 games last year. Age 39.
> Kobe is coming off a major injury. Age 35. Entering his 34th year in the NBA.
> Gasol missed 33 last year.
> 
> I mean this is what I'm talking about when I say you aren't dealing in reality here.


It is reality. They don't have a *history* of injuries. I know they're old. That doesn't mean they're going to miss as many games as last season (except for Kobe who played most of the season but the jury is out on whether or not he starts the season). Either way, I'm excited to watch them. Good or bad, I think they'll at least be fun to watch which is fine given it's not a championship or bust type of season.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Denver will also be better than the Lakers.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Kaman got 10 and 6 last year on Dallas. Hes clearly on his downswing. Are you expecting big numbers from him this year? Because I don't really think hes much of a step over Pachulia at this point.
> 
> Also, Gary Neal has proven to be an important piece on a winner. Young has proven to be a me first chucker on loser teams, who wilts when he plays for teams that actually compete. So either Nick Young gets his and the Lakers suck, or he gets limited minutes and limited stats if the Lakers somehow manage to be good. Take your pick.
> 
> You realize Nick Young averaged one more point a game to Gary Neal last year right?


10 and 6 would be a career year for Zaza. Nick Young has been on one playoff team his entire career (dont recall if the Wiz made it when he was younger) which was the 2012 Clippers. He was a 5th option on that team... just like he will be on the Lakers.

It's very clear to anyone that if Zaza, Henson and Neal were in the Lakers rotation you would be sitting here calling them garbage. Just like how you spent all of last year calling Meeks the most worthless human on the planet yet a couple of months ago you told me he was better than anyone the Lakers signed this summer.



> Trying to say I have an agenda is funny. I've spent years defending Kobe and the Lakers (minus Dwight and Bynum) to the Heat lovers on the board. You just need to deal in reality Jamel. You keep getting all mean and bitchy when people bring up the fact your team is currently built like a bottom feeder.
> 
> 
> They look like shit man. Deal with it.


Your agenda isn't that you hate the Lakers. Your agenda is that you get off on insulting Laker fans. It's the same shit you did on the Portland board back in the day and do on the Chicago and Miami board today. According to you every Laker isn't an all-star needless to be endless mocked and called shit or we just aren't allowed to discuss them. Yet you can call Paul George a MVP candidate and say Chris Copeland is a solid signing.

Yes the Lakers would need everything to go perfectly for them to make the playoffs, but calling them better than the Bucks doesn't make anyone dillusional. Calling Kaman and Young solid double figure scorers doesn't make you dillusional.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> Denver will also be better than the Lakers.


I think most people realize this (though I don't think Denver will be nearly as good as they were last season).


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

For what it's worth, I _do_ think that Gary Neal is a solid player that most team could have a use for. Zaza's always been bench filler, though, and Henson hasn't shown anything yet (although I think he might make a good supporting player down the line). Kaman's fine as long as he's supporting cast that you don't _have_ to have anything from. Nick Young is a poor man's JR Smith at best.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Bogg said:


> For what it's worth, I _do_ think that Gary Neal is a solid player that most team could have a use for. Zaza's always been bench filler, though, and Henson hasn't shown anything yet (although I think he might make a good supporting player down the line). Kaman's fine as long as he's supporting cast that you don't _have_ to have anything from. Nick Young is a poor man's JR Smith at best.


Not really worth much. From you, me or anyone. We're discussing 4th and 5th options for a team with 7th seed aspirations. The lakers are so far more talented at the top 3 then the bucks that only health would keep them from being better than them. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Jamel Irief said:


> Not really worth much. From you, me or anyone. We're discussing 4th and 5th options for a team with 7th seed aspirations. The lakers are so far more talented at the top 3 then the bucks that only health would keep them from being better than them.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Hey, you guys were the ones comparing benches, not me. Neal's a good bench player. Kaman's nice to have if you just need him to come off the bench. The rest are generic filler.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Hey, you guys were the ones comparing benches, not me. Neal's a good bench player. Kaman's nice to have if you just need him to come off the bench. The rest are generic filler.


Correction: I mentioned Kobe and Gasol being far superior to mayo and sanders. Rstar argued that the Zaza and Neal bench dominance more than makeup the gap. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Basel said:


> I think most people realize this (though I don't think Denver will be nearly as good as they were last season).


Both will miss the playoffs.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> 10 and 6 would be a career year for Zaza. Nick Young has been on one playoff team his entire career (dont recall if the Wiz made it when he was younger) which was the 2012 Clippers. He was a 5th option on that team... just like he will be on the Lakers.
> 
> It's very clear to anyone that if Zaza, Henson and Neal were in the Lakers rotation you would be sitting here calling them garbage. Just like how you spent all of last year calling Meeks the most worthless human on the planet yet a couple of months ago you told me he was better than anyone the Lakers signed this summer.
> 
> ...


Actually if Henson was on your roster I'd say hes easily your best young player. 

And as far as Nick Young being the 5th option, here's something from the archives. 
http://www.basketball-reference.com/teams/LAC/2012.html

7th. He was their 7th option. Not 5th. Another example of delusionaly looking at things. 

You know who Nick Young is? Hes Gerald Green. Congrats. Have fun with that. 

As far as Chris Kaman, his stats and minutes have been going down significantly over the past 3 seasons. Hes also had injury issues. Yet you talk about his past quality seasons like that's where we should be rating him.


And you know who I shit on in Portland? Guys like Martell Webster, who I was told was a superstar in the making.

Or Tyrus Thomas in Chicago. Also Eddy Curry and Tyson Chandler. I later returned to the Bulls board to say I was wrong about Chandler, because that's what I do. I also did that for Bynum if you'd like to recall.


So sure, if Nick Young or Kaman has a good season, I'll be the first to admit it. You and me both know that won't happen though.

Next time, if you wan't make an argument, try something better than trying to paint me as some blind hater. Its pathetic Jamel.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Correction: I mentioned Kobe and Gasol being far superior to mayo and sanders. Rstar argued that the Zaza and Neal bench dominance more than makeup the gap.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That's odd, because you kept mentioning a bet, and now you're silent on one.

Put $50 down if you're so up in arms about it. I don't even like the Bucks and I'll do it out of spite.


And that's $50 if you lose. Not some sad, long winded "Well the east is worse" excuse.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

18th is not a smart spot for the Lakers. We're either going to have a really healthy and cohesive year and make the playoffs, as like a 7th or 8th seed, or we're going to be riddled by injuries and declining grandpas and be absolutely terrible.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Luke said:


> 18th is not a smart spot for the Lakers. We're either going to have a really healthy and cohesive year and make the playoffs, as like a 7th or 8th seed, or we're going to be riddled by injuries and declining grandpas and be absolutely terrible.


Agreed.

If when Kobe comes back the team looks like it has a shot at the playoffs, sure, take a shot. Try to make the playoffs. Maybe a star becomes available in trade. Its the Lakers so that's always an option.

If they aren't looking like that have a real shot at anything? Tank. The Lakers are not a team that gets a lotto pick often. And if you're ever going to get one, this is the year to get the best one you can. This draft is supposed to be ridiculous. 

The Lakers going full out to mediocrity and not making the playoffs makes 0 sense.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Actually if Henson was on your roster I'd say hes easily your best young player.
> 
> And as far as Nick Young being the 5th option, here's something from the archives.
> http://www.basketball-reference.com/teams/LAC/2012.html
> ...


Coming from a guy that calls everyone delusional even when you agree with them (see pau payout thread).

You're not a blind hater. You're the internet "homer" police. 

"Steve Blake should be lynched! Come back to reality and help me stone him!"

Does it work like this, you just call everyone homers and they call you haters?

I was too big of a homer to realize Billups and Young never played a game together right? The Clippers traded for Young after he Chauncey ruptured his achilles. By the time young got acclaimated to LA he was finishing playoff games in a 3 guard lineup. 

CP3
Blake
Butler
Williams
Young
Foye

Then again I actually watched some games and didn't look up some scoring averages.

I can't wait until the next preseason game when you and Luke discuss a team you haven't seen play.

I honestly wouldn't be surprised if the Lakers flamed out. Nash, Kaman, Gasol and Kobe all have huge injury issues. I was speaking on the talent relative to other lottery teams. However let's have some fun? Bet on.

By the way this realistic video you applauded has the lakers as the second best non-playoff team in the league. Last year that was at Dallas at 41-41. I don't think there's a single laker fan in here that would be shocked if the lakers finished at that. So whose not in touch with reality here?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Coming from a guy that calls everyone delusional even when you agree with them (see pau payout thread).
> 
> You're not a blind hater. You're the internet "homer" police.
> 
> ...


Uh? You?

Where did I say the Lakers couldn't go 41-41 and be the second best non playoff team?

Or are we just yelling and flailing our arms around and posting nonsense now?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Jamel Irief said:


> Coming from a guy that calls everyone delusional even when you agree with them (see pau payout thread).
> 
> You're not a blind hater. You're the internet "homer" police.
> 
> ...


Discussing a team or asking questions?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

On the bright side Laker fans, the Timberwolves will be every bit as bad defensively as the Lakers... if not worse.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Kaman will have a solid season, statistically. He is going to get lots of rebounds from missed shots, and Gasol will create easy looks for him.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Uh? You?
> 
> Where did I say the Lakers couldn't go 41-41 and be the second best non playoff team?
> 
> Or are we just yelling and flailing our arms around and posting nonsense now?


So let me get this straight-

41 wins= realistic
46 wins= delusion fantasy land

*flails arms*


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> So let me get this straight-
> 
> 41 wins= realistic
> 46 wins= delusion fantasy land
> ...


41-41 best case scenario.

46 win, beat out all 3 of Portland, Minnesota and Dallas? No.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Personally I think Minnesota is better than Denver and Memphis.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Do you think LA is better than Denver or Memphis?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Personally I think Minnesota is better than Denver and Memphis.


Archived.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Do you think LA is better than Denver or Memphis?


So I say a 30 win team will be better than two 50 win teams and all you don't flinch. All you care about is if I think the lakers will be better?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

